# Yo-zuri lures



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi all,

Work mates had some very good mackerel results trolling the yo-zuri crystal minnow deep diver 110 mm red head holographic pattern behind a tinny. I have since bought two of these from cabela's. Then I found the yo-zuri crystal 3D minnow deep diver 130 mm red head holographic pattern on the duel yozuri japan website. Anyone know where to get these mackerel lollies from, preferably in Australia? Gotta get one or two .....

http://www.duel.co.jp/english/products/lineup/y_crystal_3d/c3dm_deep_diver/index.html


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

psychedelic!

Pass the Shrooms man!


----------



## vikodin (Apr 3, 2011)

They look bloody awesome might have to have a closer look at them myself.

I picked up one of these duel squid jigs the other day they make some good looking stuff.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

They certainly look the business.


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks like American websites are my only option


----------

